# Middle Tennessee Group Rides



## jajas83 (Aug 31, 2009)

What are the best group rides in and around Nashville? There has got to be some people in the area on these boards.


----------



## Jeff Cashdollar (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in Hendersonville and work in Nashville - would like to know more about this too.


----------



## jtsarby (Mar 21, 2009)

You can google veloteers. There is a Saturday group ride from Petsmart in Mt. Juliet. I have not ridden it yet but I hear it is nice.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

You can try these links:

http://www.nashvillecyclist.com/index.php Goto Community pull down for training rides

http://www.harpethbikeclub.com/index.php/clubcalendar


----------



## Brayne (Jul 17, 2009)

Harpeth bike club has some pretty decent group rides. Their Tuesday night ride is very fast and a great workout. I've found that after going on a few 'published' group rides, people have their own splinter/unpublished group rides that I've invited myself to. hehehe. Williamson County is a haven. If you want to just meet other riders you can do a few of the HBC club rides as a non-member to see if you like it. Also, Pucketts in Leipers Fork is a hugely popular rest stop for cyclists on Sat and Sun mornings.


----------

